# Diego Perotti



## Louis Gara (8 Dicembre 2014)

Esterno offensivo argentino, 26 anni. Quest'estate è passato dal Siviglia al Genoa per soli 350mila euro.
Non era nemmeno una scommessa, considerando il prezzo irrisorio. Ottimo colpo del Genoa che ci ha creduto, è un giocatore che andava solo recuperato fisicamente. Ieri si vedeva tranquillamente che è di un'altra categoria rispetto ai compagni.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Dicembre 2014)

Si ma rimane sempre Perotti, non il Garrincha che sembrava ieri.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si ma rimane sempre Perotti, non il Garrincha che sembrava ieri.



Esatto.
A me non dispiace affatto, ma è stata più colpa nostra che lo abbiamo fatto sembrare un fenomeno.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si ma rimane sempre Perotti, non il Garrincha che sembrava ieri.



Sicuramente, intanto un giocatore così' se in forma ti spacca le partite in Serie A.


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2014)

Sta facendo un grandissimo campionato. Bravo e fortunato, ma sopratutto fortunato, il Genoa a crederci.


----------



## Frikez (8 Dicembre 2014)

Chi l'ha visto giocare nel Siviglia anni fa conosce bene le sue qualità, è sempre stato un giocatore tecnico che senza i numerosi infortuni avrebbe fatto un altro tipo di carriera.
Bravo il Genoa a crederci, hanno speso pochissimo per acquistarlo ed è comunque ancora giovane per cui l'investimento ci sta.


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Chi l'ha visto giocare nel Siviglia anni fa conosce bene le sue qualità, è sempre stato un giocatore tecnico che senza i numerosi infortuni avrebbe fatto un altro tipo di carriera.
> Bravo il Genoa a crederci, hanno speso pochissimo per acquistarlo ed è comunque ancora giovane per cui l'investimento ci sta.



Però a mio parere questo ragazzo ha già la data di scadenza, questione di tempo e tornerà nel dimenticatoio. Tipo dal prossimo anno, toh.


----------



## Frikez (8 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però a mio parere questo ragazzo ha già la data di scadenza, questione di tempo e tornerà nel dimenticatoio. Tipo dal prossimo anno, toh.



Probabile ma per una squadra come il Genoa va più che bene, tanto loro cambiano una dozzina di giocatori ogni anno.


----------



## davoreb (8 Dicembre 2014)

Questo ha fatto 10 goal in 5 anni.

al Milan era già strabollato


----------

